# Terra Cotta Help



## 60sstuff (Jun 26, 2022)

I would like to know what month this ‘64 Terra Cotta Varsity is.

It seemed to have sold somewhere around late August of 2019 on this forum.

I’m aware that this was a short lived color in ‘64, so I’m thinking it’s an early build.

Thank you for any help on the date.

Chris.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

I wonder if @Dave Stromberger remembers. 😉

As far as the Varsity goes, TC was used throughout the 1964 production. I have one but don't have the serial handy.


----------



## juvela (Jun 26, 2022)

-----





😱

sure hope no one attempts to ride it with the stem in that position

doubt there can be more that a mm of engagement with the steerer


-----


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> View attachment 1652832
> 
> ...




That was the sellers picture. I think he left it loose and up after he cleaned it up for the photos.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 26, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder if @Dave Stromberger remembers. 😉




Nah, I sold the bike a while ago, didn't keep track of the serial #.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

In 64 Terra Cotta was also used on the Continentals, Super Sports, Sierras, and Paramounts. The Paramount had this color option for 1963 and 65-66 also.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Nah, I sold the bike a while ago, didn't keep track of the serial #.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

I’m still curious about the build of the above ‘64 Varsity because of the brake calipers used on this bike.

Like so many components used on bicycles there were changes on certain items during that model year.
Case in point, it seems the “730” caliper had it’s change around early to mid-year of ‘64 ?

The above TC lightweight has calipers with just stamped letters and numbers. 
I’ve seen many later ‘64 builds including my F4 that use a recessed area with the stamped information in the recess.

Also on the backside of both caliper arms on my F4 the “730” is embossed/raised.

I recently acquired a pair of the later ”730” calipers showing the same as my F4.

Does anyone know roughly what month the change happened?

Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2022)

I have a one owner 1965 Varisty Tourist that has an interesting detail. The owner was a retired Air Force pilot. The front caliper was marked 730 and the rear was a Junior. Nobody knew what the deal was when I was trying to figure out the two different calipers on that 65, and nobody had ever seen a Junior including me. I still don't know what happened there. 



 
Here's my 65.


----------



## Wheelee (Oct 21, 2022)

My Coppertone C4 Varsity has the non-recessed versions like the Terra Cotta example above.

Bill


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 22, 2022)

Thanks Bill!


----------

